# STOP MAKING ANIME CHICK AVATARS!



## science (Sep 29, 2008)

It all looks the same to me! I don't know who is who!

Also, dynamic avatars confuse me as well. I'm talking to you, Sephi


----------



## Prime (Sep 29, 2008)

I


----------



## da_head (Sep 29, 2008)

i don't have an anime chick avatar.

its manga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: O SHI- science changed his ava!


----------



## Joujoudoll (Sep 29, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> I


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 29, 2008)

i should make some halfnaked-anime-boy avvys


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 29, 2008)

y hello thar


----------



## Prime (Sep 29, 2008)

It is very....pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope someone doesn't think me as a girl like last time i had pink in my av.


----------



## Sinkhead (Sep 29, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i should make some halfnaked-anime-boy avvys


Scuber, is that you?


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> i should make some halfnaked-anime-boy avvys



hell yea thats wat im talkin bout


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 29, 2008)

i should get a loli avatar


----------



## da_head (Sep 29, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i have a question about scuber. his love of yaoi...is he gay? or does he just do that to be stupid?

EDIT: ok i saw his profile. apparently he liks yuri as well. i am SO confused.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

He's provoking....And he's good at it.....

Awww, we all love Scuber.....


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 29, 2008)

_is about to uploader his haruhi epileptic seizure avatar for teh lulz_


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've actually done that... AND SINKHEAD PM'D ME TO REMOVE IT. ):


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Sep 29, 2008)

Technically, the robo-maid is a self-paroding version of a character that was _in_ an anime.  Does that count?


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2008)

I have matching orc avatar


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a fucking epic avatar, lol


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2008)

I have matching linkiboy avatar


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 29, 2008)

Seconding this. Stop watching Anime, period.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Seconding this. Stop watching Anime, period.


if it werent for anime MACS WOULDVE NEVER EXISTED


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 29, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blasphemy!


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 29, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is in no way true or even vaguely correct.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it is you cant argue it.


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK LOL


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 29, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I won't argue with obvious trolls/retards


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol yeah you have a hard time accepting it since you have no counterpoints.


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2008)

*"halfnaked-anime-boy avvy":*





_Fig. 1.a_


----------



## da_head (Sep 29, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> I won't argue with obvious trolls/retards



well ur the one who's telling ppl to stop watchin anime. how is that any of ur concern or business?


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 29, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> *"halfnaked-anime-boy avvy":*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> *"halfnaked-anime-boy avvy":*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a protip regarding this picture made me avoid turning into scubers


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 29, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read my post. You qualify under the retard category.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look out for you guys. Vote for Orc!


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 29, 2008)

JPH/ZARCON THERE ARE NO RULES IN THE TESTING AREA YOU INCOMPETENT FOOL


----------



## da_head (Sep 29, 2008)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
Reason: Flaming and responses to it.

HAHA I BEAT U MODS


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 29, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You always have my vote!!!


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 29, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> @ kupo: haha rly? I'M a retard? ur post says..."Seconding this. Stop watching Anime, period."
> 
> ok i read it. what did i miss? stupid troll.



you post in what barely qualifies as english, your avatar bothers me, you have proven yourself to be stupid time and time again, and you like anime.

reason enough?


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 29, 2008)

Anime Girl and Rotating avatars? What's that?


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 29, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> JPH/ZARCON THERE ARE NO RULES IN THE TESTING AREA YOU INCOMPETENT FOOL


Funny, neither of us modded your posts.
Heck, I'm the most lenient of all the staff.

And yes, there are rules, just no such thing as off-topic.


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2008)

Also in this topic:






Also: My trial has ran out. Fuck. ):


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2008)

it was gaisuto


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 29, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are no rules in testing area. That's the whole point on testing area. Stop trying to ruin Gbatemp in every way you two possibly can.


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 29, 2008)

Troll. Troll.


----------



## Law (Sep 29, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Also in this topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trial for what?


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Anime Girl and Rotating avatars? What's that?



Nothing you have to worry about. 




JUST KIDDING LOL you have both.


----------



## da_head (Sep 29, 2008)

EDIT: O SHI-

that's enough kupo.


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 29, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> it was gaisuto


No snitchin'! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously. Both of you end the flaming here. Flaming isn't tolerated _anywhere_, period.


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2008)

Kupo, da head, STFU!!!!!!

I don't want my topic closed!


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2008)

anyway since i said it, its true, simple logic: anime gave birth to mac, steve jobs, and apple itself


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 29, 2008)

oh what stupid thing did da_head say now? i missed it


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For "Shooting Stuff While Walking Slowly Laughing Big Russian Laugh" Part II.


----------



## Law (Sep 29, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, Team Fortress 2.

Just buy the damn game, Orc! I think it's about $20 on Steam right now, so worth it.


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 29, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Also in this topic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have anymore


----------



## da_head (Sep 29, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> oh what stupid thing did da_head say now? i missed it



well i said some stuff. then i said

"EDIT: O SHI-"

then it got modded

EDIT: o someone kindly saved it. ^

@ law: yep. the fact that i don't capitalize my letters in a gaming forum is a clear indication of my intelligence. WELL DONE

anywayz, i'll stop flaming now. BIE


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hint to staff: You have to write the rules before you can enforce them. There are no rules in TA, so if you want some, make some.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 29, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Hint to staff: You have to write the rules before you can enforce them. There are no rules in TA, so if you want some, make some.


Heh.


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's okay BiscuitBee. You have done more than you should have and your name sounds delicious. OM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 29, 2008)

Who cares if people flame each other in the testing area?



Seriously!


----------



## The Worst (Sep 29, 2008)

"Orc on trial: justice will be served"










(with fries)


----------



## Gaisuto (Sep 29, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Hint to staff: You have to write the rules before you can enforce them. There are no rules in TA, so if you want some, make some.


Hint to the stubborn flamer: Flaming has *never* been tolerated in the testing area. Ever. This is not news. Sorry you missed the memo, now enough of it.


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Hint to staff: You have to write the rules before you can enforce them. There are no rules in TA, so if you want some, make some.



Rules have been written. They are right here.

Nowhere in there, nor in the Testing Area forum does it say the Testing Area follows a different set of rules. Therefore, the Testing Area falls under the general board rules.

SEE WHAT YOU MADE ME DID? A SERIOUS POST IN THE TESTING AREA!


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 29, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You like it? It got it from a cookie that was the shape of a bee. Obviously!


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 29, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yet it is generally understood that there are no rules in testing area.


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2008)

CONGRATS SCIENCE
YOU MAKE GOOD TOPIC


----------



## Law (Sep 29, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-



Spoiler



World just exploded


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2008)

BiscuitBee said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually meant bees. I love eating bees. So crunchy!


----------



## Joshunar (Sep 29, 2008)

Ace gunman has an awesome sig


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 29, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


science is correct. No where does it say the testing area is exempt from the flaming rule. We shouldn't need to state section by section what is and isn't OK.


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> CONGRATS SCIENCE
> YOU MAKE GOOD TOPIC



took me a while. i mean, look at this shit

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=107283


----------



## BiscuitBee (Sep 29, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> BiscuitBee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a childrens' song about that! That makes as much sense as me eating ... orcs.


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 29, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you do. Testing area is exempt from some rules. That is obvious. You must state which ones. Science is never right. Don't forget that.


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phoood (Sep 29, 2008)

hey linki, what's your steam id?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 29, 2008)

One night when Dice was tucking me in for beddie time, I told him all I wanted in the whole world was a completely lawless testing area! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





He promised me he would make my little dream come true!




YOU DID NOTHING DICE!!!!!


I HAVE NO FATHER!!!!!


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Science is never right.
> 
> QUOTE(DrKupo @ Sep 29 2008, 03:56 PM) Seconding this. Stop watching Anime, period.




u just created more black wholes then the lhc


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 29, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O SHI


----------



## phoood (Sep 29, 2008)

what black h


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2008)

linkiboy


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Twiffles (Sep 29, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> lhc


----------



## laminaatplaat (Sep 29, 2008)

woop woop woop shooby-die-doop hurray and a clap clap clap....shizzam!

I hear you can eat free ice on the south pole.
I think you could do a pole about free ice.
I know I like ice tea
I dont know if Ice T likes ice tea.
I dont like Ice T
fridge
white... but why not yellow?

But I do know that the grass is greenest somewhere, I'm just not sure where...

target acquired, missiles away

bomb right on target, love is in the air.

Does it play GBA? I dont know....I do know that I'm ......hi    kthnxbiii

may the poorest be with you


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 29, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> > lhc








Every repost is a repost repost.


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 29, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> It all looks the same to me! I don't know who is who!
> 
> Also, dynamic avatars confuse me as well. I'm talking to you, Sephi



Agreed.. be original people! But my dynamic avatar is still cool, and not confusing..


----------



## Zarcon (Sep 29, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Ace Gunman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would we? Where would you even get the idea that the Testing area is exempt from any rules period?
We're just more lenient with the types of topics here because your post count doesn't increase. That's it.
Any breaking of the rules will still be penalized.

But if you REALLY want us to enforce everything to a T then I guess this forum will go back to just a place to test things. The way it was years ago.


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 29, 2008)

Is testing area censorship violating our freedom of speech?

Is GBAtemp secretly controlled by fascist Nazis?

Will this post be removed for going against the "new temp order"?


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CockroachMan... UR DOIN IT RITE!


----------



## Twiffles (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Law (Sep 29, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Is testing area censorship violating our freedom of speech?
> 
> Is GBAtemp secretly controlled by fascist Nazis?
> 
> Will this post be removed for going against the "new temp order"?



Instantly thought of C|Net for some reason.


----------



## da_head (Sep 29, 2008)

Zarcon said:
			
		

> But if you REALLY want us to enforce everything to a T then I guess this forum will go back to just a place to test things. The way it was years ago.



wait...WHAT?!?! testing area....used to test things??! blasphemous!


----------



## science (Sep 29, 2008)

Broken Skye said:
			
		

>



NOOO! moozxy didn't even get to post!


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 29, 2008)

HELP GBATEMP!


----------



## Orc (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 29, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

>



Your so funny Orc!!!!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 29, 2008)

Orc so you like to play as that big fat guy in TF2?


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Orc so you like to play as that big fat guy in TF2?


I like the character's quotes mostly. I play more of Pyro... that is until trial ran out. ;-; Why you remind me?!


----------



## The Worst (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

Never!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 30, 2008)

hola you have a weird nurse girl


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

That's takano from higurashi.


----------



## da_head (Sep 30, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> That's takano from higurashi.



oo didn't recognize her. u no when third season is comin out?


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

But I like Anime Chick Avatars! Why do you think I go online?


----------



## CockroachMan (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

Do you like my avatar?  Do you think its hot?  Would you like to be inside of it?

Guess what...if you answered yes to those questions...you're gay.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Son, I'm gonna blow that dumb look right off you're stupid face.

Now get on you're knees and pray boy...

(for an Orange Box)


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Do you like my avatar?  Do you think its hot?  Would you like to be inside of it?
> 
> Guess what...if you answered yes to those questions...you're gay.


Or a girl with a strap-on. Like some of us.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2008)

How about this chick?


----------



## Law (Sep 30, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't TF2 like, £10 on Steam? Hell, I would probably buy it for Orc.


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> How about this chick?



This one is better


----------



## distorted.freque (Sep 30, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Do you like my avatar?  Do you think its hot?  Would you like to be inside of it?
> 
> Guess what...if you answered yes to those questions...you're gay.
> I answered no to those questions...what does that make me?
> ...



I like both of them. :3 Though not in _that_ kind of way.


----------



## Gore (Sep 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> It all looks the same to me! I don't know who is who!
> 
> Also, dynamic avatars confuse me as well. I'm talking to you, Sephi


I AGREE WITH SCIENCE

turns out everyone with anime avatars are also people i dont like lol


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 30, 2008)

Screw anime chicks avatars what about matching avatars? Every time I log in some one has matching avatars. moozyx and science, linkiboy and orc, frog and gore, JPH and some mod had matching pony avatars. Hoe come I'm not in a dynamic duo?


----------



## Holaitsme (Sep 30, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Screw anime chicks avatars what about matching avatars? Every time I log in some one has matching avatars. moozyx and science, linkiboy and orc, frog and gore, JPH and some mod had matching pony avatars. Hoe come I'm not in a dynamic duo?



Don't forget about the Tropicana, mei-o, and the worst trio.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well theres another KHR fan besides me here. XD


----------



## Osaka (Sep 30, 2008)

But I like mine! D=


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 30, 2008)

If no one else does so, I'll buy Orc TF2.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 30, 2008)

What about vaginas?

Better yet, what about manginas?

See, these are the questions you always have to ask, little ones.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

You people seriously need to get onto the GBATemp Steam Group if you haven't already.

http://steamcommunity.com/groups/gbatemp


----------



## Law (Sep 30, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> You people seriously need to get onto the GBATemp Steam Group if you haven't already.
> 
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/gbatemp



I'm there. Just not online (I haven't played any games in a while, either).

Look for the : D.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, thanks people. But I'll probably get TF2 off steam this weekend after paying the bills and getting a new monitor. I was gonna get the boxed copy of The Orange Box a day ago but the stores here decided to pull it out saying the serials have a problem or something.

Only thing holding me back is that I end up buying a lot of other stuff I didn't plan to when I take out my credit card in front of the computer.

Thanks anyway.

EDIT:
I've also just joined the Steam Group while trying out TF2. Look for Orc, the one with the Nendroid avatar.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

You better get it Orc...I need some heavies to backstab.

Edit: And if you haven't hit puberty yet, please do not use a microphone.  K thx.

Edit2: I just realized you're a year older than me...har har.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> You better get it Orc...I need some heavies to backstab.
> 
> Edit: And if you haven't hit puberty yet, please do not use a microphone.  K thx.
> 
> Edit2: I just realized you're a year older than me...har har.


I'd probably be dead already before I get GENTLEMEN'd. Also, I play Pyro. Suicide Pyro.

Also: *Pubes*.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 30, 2008)

This post has been removed by a moderator.
_Reason: Flaming and responses to it._


----------



## Osaka (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc avatar scary D= 

A        w A


----------



## Law (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Renegade_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



W + Mouse 1 is the only way to play.


----------



## Osaka (Sep 30, 2008)

I like to use the engineer btw =o


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

I love putting sentries in unconventional places...all you need is a level 1 and your pistol and you can really piss a few people off.  Sentry on the cart's track...sentry in the spawn drop down....all awesome.


----------



## Law (Sep 30, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> I love putting sentries in unconventional places...all you need is a level 1 and your pistol and you can really piss a few people off.  Sentry on the cart's track...sentry in the spawn drop down....all awesome.



Hoedown in the enemies intel room during 2fort. God damn, I haven't seen a good hoedown in a while.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

I like going into a group of enemies, setting my mouse sensitivity high and then spin around.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Sep 30, 2008)

yea. stop it guys.
u shud all start using the new trend:
pics wit effects on the person physically and mentally!

*looks at ava and sig, foams from mouth*


----------



## Osaka (Sep 30, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> yea. stop it guys.
> u shud all start using the new trend:
> pics wit effects on the person physically and mentally!
> 
> *looks at ava and sig, foams from mouth*


what are you talking about? this thread is about TF2


----------



## Law (Sep 30, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My TF2 spray would probably cause somebody to have a seizure...

And by that I mean turn somebody gay. (Dickgirl spray for epic fun times on the vidya, especially spraying it where the snoipers are on 2fort).


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How to make children in TF2 squirm and get a stiffie at the same time...furries.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See my avatar for mine.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Sep 30, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im sorry. my avatar is causing my brain to short circuit. 
*FOWMS FOAMS PHOWMS?!*


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2008)

LOL i remember the banned pokemon episode now...DAMN lights.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

mastermanna123 said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should stop going off-topic or you'll end up getting banned like mthrnite.


----------



## Law (Sep 30, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually people under 18/obvious children get votebanned from the servers I play on. It's a nice friendly atmosphere full of rage and bawwww.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> OL i remember the banned pokemon episode now...DAMN lights.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click me.


----------



## JPH (Sep 30, 2008)

lol, Orc, kids in Japan were actually sent to the hospital cuz the scene gave them ellipses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good job, Pokemen.


----------



## Law (Sep 30, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> lol, Orc, kids in Japan were actually sent to the hospital cuz the scene gave them ellipses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would like some ellipses right now.

I'd stay away from that epilepsy, though.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> lol, Orc, kids in Japan were actually sent to the hospital cuz the scene gave them ellipses!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It also gave them circles and triangles.

btw: Epilepsy


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Usually people under 18/obvious children get votebanned from the servers I play on. It's a nice friendly atmosphere full of rage and bawwww.



I swear I was on this server the other day and on top of the scoreboard (cause I was there for so long) and suddenly this kid starts talking on the mic.  Then I suddenly shout "OMG kid I'm muting you".  Then I mute him.  Then the other guys started relaying his messages since I muted him "He says he's going to go to your house and kill you", "he says Why do you have to be such a j00" "he You're a fucking idiot".  So then I say...alright kid I'm going to unmute you just for my amusement (cause everyone else is complaining about him too so he must be saying something amusing)...so I unmute him...oh god I hear his first 3 words and then..."Alright forget it I'm muting you again I can't stand someone who hasn't hit puberty".  He ragequitted.

Everyone in the server rejoiced.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Most of the servers I play at are speaking either Mandarin or Japanese. lol


----------



## mastermanna123 (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> mastermanna123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







isnt he a SUPER-vizer?

either way sorry, im gonna go take my meds...


----------



## Law (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Most of the servers I play at are speaking either Mandarin or Japanese. lol



You should play at the vidya, Orc. I'm sure you'd be welcome there.

Your ping might go a little crazy, though.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Most of the servers I play at are speaking either Mandarin or Japanese. lol


what are these Mandarin servers called sir?


----------



## cosmo2389 (Sep 30, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> i should make some halfnaked-anime-boy avvys



I second this emotion!


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't hijack the TF2 topic.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, public SG and Taiwan servers.
Also: Ice Cream.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

Ice cream!! Ke ai....my wife will love it...

Anyways thanks, I'm going to check out the Mandarin servers later then...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 30, 2008)

THIS THREAD IS NOW ABOUT SCUBERS


			
				science said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				science said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cosmo2389 (Sep 30, 2008)

WTF... O.o

But srsly, that was hella funny!


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

I hope ScuberS doesn't get TF2. He's apparently a Professional CS:S Player from Korea.


----------



## zidane_genome (Sep 30, 2008)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> i should get a loli avatar


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> I hope ScuberS doesn't get TF2. He's apparently a Professional CS:S Player from Korea.


Nooo!
Rinkiroy can testify that I'm not that good!


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

Don't worry...CS:S players rely on twitch reaction...only thing he could play is Sniper and Scout......
...
...
...
better yet don't play.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Don't worry...CS:S players rely on twitch reaction...only thing he could play is Sniper and Scout......
> ...
> ...
> ...
> better yet don't play.


CS:S players yes. This is different.

Korean players rely on Games to live. ScuberS even played for the war3 Super Iron Lady tournament.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Did somebody say loli?


Spoiler


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 30, 2008)

I liked the 4th pic the best.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

That's a bit inappropriate if you ask me...for a public forums...the first one anyways...


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Sep 30, 2008)

loliness is cool
i luv you mei-o


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> That's a bit inappropriate if you ask me...for a public forums...the first one anyways...Aye. It's pretty risque, just edit out.
> 
> Also please stop posting random stuff in the TF2 thread.
> 
> ...


Creepy.


----------



## moozxy (Sep 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Broken Skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY SCIENCE LOOK!

I'm in!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Renegade_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, I do too.


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Gore (Sep 30, 2008)

orc is mysterious


----------



## Man18 (Sep 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> It all looks the same to me! I don't know who is who!
> 
> Also, dynamic avatars confuse me as well. I'm talking to you, Sephi


is is me or does sciences ava look like woodstock being blown from a 16 century chick?


----------



## cosmo2389 (Sep 30, 2008)

Avatar and sig reconstruction complete! Now 100% more Eva and suggestively shonen ai!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 30, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you wasting the icing that I made for my cakes?


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Avatar and sig reconstruction complete! Now 100% more Eva and suggestively shonen ai!Make one with my two favorite anime characters:


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 30, 2008)

Controversially tasty.


----------



## science (Sep 30, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HI MOOZXY!


----------



## cosmo2389 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice combo Martin! Your sig/avatar look great!


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> [/size]WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS SHIT THREAD ABOUT NOW!!! [/size]


----------



## moozxy (Sep 30, 2008)

HEY LOOK!
I made these using paint (h)


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Make one with my two favorite anime characters:


Shit was SO lol.


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> OMG WTF
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOLIS


Hey guise, Disgaea anyone?


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

CONGRATS SCIENCE
YOU MAKE GOOD TOPIC


----------



## moozxy (Sep 30, 2008)

CONGRATS SCIENCE
YOU MAKE GOOD SMELL


----------



## ScuberSteve (Sep 30, 2008)

CONGRATS SCIENCE
YOU MAKE GOOD EMOTE


----------



## Osaka (Sep 30, 2008)

CONGRATS SCIENCE
YOU MAKE 0          o0


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 30, 2008)

CONGRATS SCIENCE
YOU MAKE ME FEEL LIKE A NATURAL WOMAN


----------



## science (Sep 30, 2008)

CONGRATS SCIENCE
CONGRATS SCIENCE


----------



## JPH (Sep 30, 2008)

CONGRATS SCIENCE
YOU'RE A REAL MUTHA FUCKIN' G


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 30, 2008)

CONGRATS JPH
YOU BREAK COMBO


----------



## Osaka (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc. Linki! how do you get those avatars?


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 30, 2008)

CONGRATS SCIENCE
KEEP FIGHTING THESE DISGUSTING PEDOS


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

CONGRATS SCIENCE
YOU JUST LOST THE GAME


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> Orc. Linki! how do you get those avatars?


Choose class. Now.


----------



## Osaka (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Engineer =O


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 30, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> CONGRATS SCIENCE
> YOU JUST LOST THE GAME


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Osaka (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome! thanks!


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

SPAH!


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

SPAHZMZ!


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 30, 2008)

THIS POST HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH ANYTHING.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> It all looks the same to me! I don't know who is who!
> 
> Also, dynamic avatars confuse me as well. I'm talking to you, Sephi


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

SPAH's sappin' mah sentray...get it now?


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

LOLOLOL HE CAN'T TELL ANYONE APART


----------



## Sephi (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can has demoman?


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Linki has demomon, plus you have your rotato ANIME CHICK AVATARS.


----------



## Sephi (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


medic then.


plus, I'll actually not use my rotating avatars (for a little while), I'll just use the one you make.


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

Well I want Spy because I always play Spah.


----------



## science (Sep 30, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO REMEMBER FORTY ONE AVATARS!?!?!?!?


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. If you did that, this topic wouldn't exist.


----------



## science (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> No. If you did that, this topic wouldn't exist.



If he did that, this thread would be a success!


----------



## Sephi (Sep 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO REMEMBER FORTY ONE AVATARS!?!?!?!?
> You're not, but you'll see similarities in most of them.
> 
> QUOTE(Orc @ Sep 29 2008, 10:38 PM) No. If you did that, this topic wouldn't exist.


you make Sephi cry ;_;


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Well I want Spy because I always play Spah.I dunno how to fit Renegade_R
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sephi (Sep 30, 2008)

Make me an avatar please ;_;

(I'll give you 1,000,000,000,000,000 internets)


----------



## Osaka (Sep 30, 2008)

/thread


----------



## Sephi (Sep 30, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> /thread


have I already killed the thread?


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 30, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> /thread


HAPPY END LOL


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 30, 2008)

I demand a sequel.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2008)

Need more chick AVAS


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

STOP MAKING CHICK AVATARS!: The Two Tempers


----------



## Sephi (Sep 30, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> HELP GBATEMP!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> CockroachMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2008)

Me likey more female AVA


----------



## Sephi (Sep 30, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Me likey more female AVA


nice


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2008)

YEA LUCKY STAR ftw.


----------



## science (Sep 30, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I demand a sequel.



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=107594


----------



## Mewgia (Sep 30, 2008)

oooorc make me an avatar like yourrrs
but when I play TF2 I play pyro mostly so use that  : D

However I play Counter Strike Source more often so it would be awesome if you could make a cartoony CSS head thing avatar


----------



## Heran Bago (Sep 30, 2008)

If anyone makes me a nice YUKKURI avatar (orc, osaka, linkiboy) for me i will totally wear it.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, seriously, where's the sequel?

It better be Scuber-less.


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 30, 2008)

PIKACHU!!!


Spoiler


----------



## Mei-o (Sep 30, 2008)

Pika-pi?


----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc...you don't fit my name in...just the picture!!


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 30, 2008)

>:3


----------



## science (Sep 30, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> _is about to uploader his haruhi epileptic seizure avatar for teh lulz_
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE(Joe88 @ Sep 29 2008, 11:05 PM) >:3



Upgrade your internet connection, that took like 8 hours to upload!


----------



## Osaka (Sep 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that mean that you need to upgrade?


----------



## science (Sep 30, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wat no lol wat?

it took him 8 hours to uplaod those pics... to photobucket or whatever.. therefore he has a slow connection..?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Sep 30, 2008)

that first one is a frickin illusion


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 30, 2008)

was away
had to search for pics in huge pics folder
then upload took a few secs...


----------



## science (Sep 30, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> was away
> had to search for pics in huge pics folder
> then upload took a few secs...



i was joking


----------



## Osaka (Sep 30, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh, I read it wrong. ;o


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 30, 2008)

None of you have soldier avs? How cruel. ಥ_ಥ


----------



## javad (Sep 30, 2008)

I do not mind having other people have anime chick avatar expect i prefer MATHS


----------



## Neko (Sep 30, 2008)

I


----------



## Orc (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## Renegade_R (Sep 30, 2008)

If you don't mind I'm going to edit out the text for in-game avatar but thanks you sir.


----------



## Shakraka (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh my... 

I wish I was good at the photoshop.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah I'm getting bored of these avatars.

Its hardly Stay Puft with a kids head now.


----------



## pasc (Sep 30, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> I


----------



## Law (Sep 30, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

>



Orc, could I get a Sniper one? Please?


----------



## Mewgia (Oct 2, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

>


Thanks Orc you r teh cool


----------



## Sephi (Oct 2, 2008)

Orc, may I have the medic avatar, please?


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> Orc, may I have the medic avatar, please?


do you really need it? Youll see it once in forty times. Your addicted to avatars.


----------



## Orc (Oct 2, 2008)

AssClown said:
			
		

> Orc, may I have the medic avatar, please?


Dunno, ask this guy.


----------



## Sephi (Oct 2, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wat


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sephi said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap! Your only going to have one avatar? Amazing.


----------



## CockroachMan (Oct 2, 2008)

I'M A MEGAMAN VILLAIN NOW!


----------



## dinofan01 (Oct 2, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I'M A MEGAMAN VILLAIN NOW!


haha thats awesome. Watch Capcom actually make a cockroach man in the next mega man.


----------

